# Best Trip So Far



## CroixBum (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been surf fishing in the Seagrove Beach area, east of Destin for about 5 years. Being from North Miss I dont get to go as often as I would like, 2 times a year at the most. This May I caught 2 bull reds (I think). One was 26 inches and the other 42 inches, didnt have scales. Caught little one in morning and the big one at night, caught both on a tourist combo with 14 pound test, 1/2 cigar minnow. Have since invested in a nice St Coix rod and shimanoo reel, combo reel had to be put to rest, I did get my monies worth out of the 29.99. Thanks for all of the informative posts, I have learned so much from all of you. I sold my big bass rig, dreaming about an off shore boat and fishing everyday.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome to the PFF...glad you were able to find success from an awesome and knowledgeable group offolks here..I learn something new every day...you've invested in some great gear and wish you many successful trips..keep those post a coming...

Again welcome to the PFF family..If you get a chance come out and attend one of our lil get togethers...

Jimmy


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice looking reds bud....I'm gonna shoot you a PM soon.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice lookin reds:clap

i bet ur boy had a hell of a time.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice fish! Make your next investment a "Law Stick". It has all of the fishing regulations printed on it including size limits, limits, and slot sizes.


----------



## CroixBum (Jul 9, 2009)

Not familiar with a law stick, why do you think I need one.


----------



## FishingWeather (Sep 26, 2008)

The "Law Stick" is a folding ruler you can use to measure your fish. It also has pictures of fish to aid in identifying the type of fish you caught. In addition to measuring and identifying the fish it provides some legal information regarding the fish you just measured and caught.



For example: Say you catch a 42" Redfish (Red Drum). You know it's a Redfish because it looks like the picture on the LawStick. You know it's 42" because you measured it. The legal information it provides is that Redfish have to be at least 18" and no greater than 27" in order to be legal. It also provides a bag limit. In the case of Redfish the limit is 1 per person per day.



https://www.flrules.org/gateway/ChapterHome.asp?Chapter=68B-22





Enjoy the fishing!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

So how'd the Red taste? BTW, nice looking pics too, looked like he was proud of the Reds you guys hauled in! That thing was as big as he is! :takephoto:clap:takephoto:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *saltfisher1 (7/23/2009)*Nice looking reds bud....I'm gonna shoot you a PM soon.


:banghead:banghead:banghead I did also before reading your post.. For obvious reasons. 

Yes it is a nice looking fish...hope it ate well.


----------

